# my s13



## slts13 (Dec 16, 2004)

just got it out of the shop.its not done its goin back in next week for a bigger turbo up the boost and to be dyno'd.but for stock boost holly shit its fun!  















































still needs some love on the body and i need rims asap so if you have any let me know what you got, also looking for jdm tail lights and the brackets that hold the deck in thanks.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

*Very nice.*

Thats what I hope to have in a year or two. Tired of my weanie 1.6 litre.haha


----------



## slts13 (Dec 16, 2004)

thanks i still have a long way to go thuogh.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

pertty car how much boost u runnin


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

perfect sleeper
but id paint the muffler flat black
(if you're going for a sleeper look, that is)

looking good IMO


----------



## slts13 (Dec 16, 2004)

im only runnin 6psi at the moment taking it to the dyno in a few days and uping the boost im not really goin for the sleeper look just need to get some nice rims and better suspention and keep it clean.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

you need to open up some space to that intercooler


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

looks good man


----------



## slts13 (Dec 16, 2004)

thanks im gettin the s13 front end hopfully next week i got some 17's on there right now that i hate but theye get alot better traction i want some 5 zigens if anybody has some let me know, and o yeah the t28 and the boost controler go on next week when it get dyno'd :thumbup:


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

Looking good, as always man....hope to see u round town....


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

nice ride :thumbup:


----------



## slts13 (Dec 16, 2004)

im having a hard time choosing what front end i want i love the s15 front and i think it looks really got with the curvy body of the hatch but i dont want fiberglass on my car so i might go with the s13 what do you guys think?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i like the 180sx front

just a chin spoiler would make it complete IMO


----------



## slts13 (Dec 16, 2004)

my car at the dyno today in sac getting some base numbers with the stock turbo. it was kinda disapointing.


----------



## slts13 (Dec 16, 2004)

my car is also for sale or trade i really want a 300zx.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

What kind of numbers did you get?


----------



## slts13 (Dec 16, 2004)

the numbers wernt very good the frontm ount is 2 big for the stock turbo so it cant hold boost past 8 psi i got 190rhp and 190fp of tourqe.


----------



## slts13 (Dec 16, 2004)

here are some more pictures of the exterior and the interior.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

what numbers were you expecting?


----------

